# Brians twin horizontal engine



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 15, 2008)

This is the twin cylinder horizontal engine that I designed and built over the past two months. I will be posting all of the engineering drawings in the download section of this website in the next couple of weeks. This engine runs very very nice, and is quite powerfull. The engine is not quite finished yet---I have to fabricate a classier air intake manifold, and replace some of the cobbled up port plugs and wrist pins, but--Hey---Its a Runner!!!! Enough said---Enjoy the video.---Brian


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 15, 2008)

Congratulations Brian. It looks and runs great.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job Brian :bow: :bow: :bow:. You took us on a great adventure. It was fun to watch it.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## wareagle (Nov 15, 2008)

I echo the others! Adding that it is very generous for you to generate and share the drawings for this engine! One Karma point for you!!!!  :bow: :bow:


----------



## rake60 (Nov 15, 2008)

Congratulations Brian! 

Very well done.
Your documentation of the build had certainly had me anxious
to see it running.

I hope you will share the build of your engine load devices as well.

Rick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 16, 2008)

Brian,

I agree, the build thread was wonderful and I would like to see more like them.

Great job on the engine! :bow:

Eric


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 16, 2008)

Brian,

very nice engine - and runs very smooth

lovely to see running

Frank


----------

